# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > General Discussion >  Couple pics of my Varaderos

## Azurel

I got these in viv about 3-4 weeks ago after 2 months of qt and fecals all clean.....It is a 1.1.3 group.

Back in Aug I posted about some Gray tree frogs I caught and John and Kurt said it wouldn't be a year before I went darts.....They were right kinda it wasn't 2 months before I went darts.....





And the Viv they are in...60g Cube(24"x24'x24'')


In the right hand corner you can see where the river rock hadn't been added yet for the water feature.

----------


## Azurel

Please move to the right section. I didn't notice it till after I posted......

----------


## Don

Wow, nice.  Congrats.  Your viv is awesome too.

----------


## Azurel

> Wow, nice. Congrats. Your viv is awesome too.


 
Thanks Don.

----------


## Don

I have to ask.  How do you get your plants anchored and to grow out of a background?  My biggest thing would be not understanding how to anchor them.

----------


## Azurel

It is a clay background and they are just pushed into the clay or the roots are pushed into the clay....

----------


## Don

Thanks, I understand now.  I see all these beautiful Vivs and could never figure that out.

----------


## Azurel

No problem, some have pots in the Great Stuff that they plant into, but with clay you can just push the plants into the clay.....

----------


## John Clare

Beautiful frogs, and what a stunning terrarium too.  Thank you for sharing with us.  You're motivating me to actually sell my 20+ Varadero frogs...

----------


## Kurt

Stunning!

----------


## Azurel

Thanks John and Kurt......They are amazing little creatures....My male has been calling for about 4 weeks on and off.

----------


## JimO

Hello Azurel.  That viv is outstanding.  I have Intermedius and they just don't compare to the Varaderos with those stunning blue bellies.

----------


## Azurel

Hey JImO

Thanks bro I think it turned out pretty good for my first build ever.....I do like the Intermedius though too....But the blue bellies are quite cute....There is something about frog bellies........

----------


## John Clare

Is that a mistking system?  Did you buy a system or build it yourself?  I like how you have just one hole in the glass but several nozzles off of it - did you need extra parts for that?  Also, did you drill your own glass, and if so, what thickness is the lid glass?  :Smile:   Thank you!

----------


## Azurel

Hey John

Yes that is a Mistking and the nozzle is the premium line it is the quad nozzle. It comes with 4 nozzles.I think the basic line has one too....It really was the best route for me with a square tank, I did not drill myself but had it drilled at a local glass shop was like $7. The thinkness is 3/16" or 1/4" I had cut to specification for the tank and the Mistking system.....

----------


## John Clare

Thanks for the info  :Smile: .  I'm about to put a 40 gallon breeder tank together as a display in my living room.  One of the conditions placed on it by my wife is that the glass has to stay clean, so the mistking system is necessary, as well as significant ventilation.

----------


## Azurel

Ahh yes the honey do requirements.... Good luck. A 40b will make for a beautiful viv and center piece.

----------


## JimO

We should start a frog belly thread.


> Hey JImO
> 
> Thanks bro I think it turned out pretty good for my first build ever.....I do like the Intermedius though too....But the blue bellies are quite cute....There is something about frog bellies........

----------


## Azurel

Did it......

----------

